# Anyone in Mexico own a Land Cruiser?



## tftimm

Just curious how it was working out for you, service, reliability, etc. I'm not even sure they sell them in Mexico.

Comments?


----------



## bournemouth

tftimm said:


> Just curious how it was working out for you, service, reliability, etc. I'm not even sure they sell them in Mexico.
> 
> Comments?


Here's what Land Rover sells in Mexico:

Land Rover México

The Jaguar dealers carry Land Rover.


----------



## bournemouth

tftimm said:


> Just curious how it was working out for you, service, reliability, etc. I'm not even sure they sell them in Mexico.
> 
> Comments?


They are not shown on the Toyota website:

Toyota México ? 2011


----------



## tftimm

I'm talking about the Toyota Land Cruiser, not the Land Rover, rather the Toyota Land Cruiser...


----------



## tftimm

Has anyone imported, or brought with them a US Land Cruiser?


----------



## johnmex

I have seen them on the roads here...:confused2:

It is on the Toyota web site...
Land Cruiser

And on AutoCosmos...
Toyota Land Cruiser 5.7L 4x4 (2011) - Autocosmos.com


----------



## Guest

Closest thing to the LandCruiser they sell in MX is the Toyota Sequioa, which can come with 4WD. I saw a smaller version that also looked pretty nice today, the Toyota FJ Cruiser, which would probably fit in better down here. It was a sharp looking SUV.


----------



## tftimm

I'd stay away from both down in Mexico because the "bad guys" like to drive around in them. My thoughts is does the rarity of a Land Cruiser in Mexico make it a non-target vehicle for the "bad guys". I've also heard that they like vehicles that have a black market in Mexico, that they can easliy get repaired or get parts for and if LC's are rare, maybe they would be less like to steal it.

Just wanted folks thoughts...


----------



## ioso

tftimm said:


> Just curious how it was working out for you, service, reliability, etc. I'm not even sure they sell them in Mexico.
> 
> Comments?


Yes, Land Cruisers are available in Mexico... just Google Toyota... Mexico


----------



## Rodrigo84

LandCruiser

They've only been sold for a few years in Mexico...around 4 years. Toyota opened its doors in 2002.

My cousin had a friend with the Lexus LX470 that is the Toyota clone of the Highlander and had no issues getting it serviced in Mexico City. That was about 5 to 6 years ago, so that should tell you something.

They are not commonly seen on the road given their price. My cousin's friend never had an issue with people harassing him or anything.


----------



## tftimm

That is good to know, interestingly enough, I too have a Lexus, except it is an RX330. If I do end up taking a position in Mexico, I'm contemplating taking it with me or selling it and getting something that is a little more common. It's a 2004 in great shape, and I've only had it a year so I'd hate to get rid of it.

The RX is the clone of the Highlander, while the LX is the clone of the Land Cruiser.


----------



## Rodrigo84

tftimm said:


> That is good to know, interestingly enough, I too have a Lexus, except it is an RX330. If I do end up taking a position in Mexico, I'm contemplating taking it with me or selling it and getting something that is a little more common. It's a 2004 in great shape, and I've only had it a year so I'd hate to get rid of it.
> 
> The RX is the clone of the Highlander, while the LX is the clone of the Land Cruiser.


I believe one of the models of Toyota uses the similar 3.3 motor to that and there is a Toyota dealer in Zacatecas. Most of the Toyota/Lexus fluids are similar. My cousin used to have a Toyota Highlander 3.0 model down here, but I remember him telling me that.


----------



## tftimm

Yup, the Highlander and RX have the same motor. I'll probably get the 60K mile maint. performed before I go just to be sure, but it's nice to know.


----------



## jaybird

I have seen several land cruisers here in the Chapala area. I am sure they offer service at the dealer in Guadalajara, the ones I saw here both had Mexican plates.


----------



## tftimm

I'm leaning against getting a larger SUV. Granted I would get one well maintained with 100K miles, but still, I'm leaning now more towards a Honda Odyssey, something that won't get so much attention.

We'll see, tomorrow is the big day.


----------

